# Announcement! PerC 5k Community Event



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

18 votes. Things are looking bleak.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Mcquinnish said:


> 18 votes. Things are looking bleak.


In the OP, the actual "currency" is views which we have 7 days to amass 5000 views. The poll is just to publicly demonstrate support.


----------



## Wandering Wizard (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's a picture of my cat.








Is there going to be cheese and crackers at the event?.....


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Indeed I do. Now would you or any other INFPs be willing to give their testimony for this great cause? Perhaps talk of the terrible darkness that has befallen them?
> @_Miles O_ @_snowbell_ @_isamanthax_ @_TheSonderer_ @_Reluctanine_ @_Morfinyon_ @_Wellsy_ @_Vast Silence_ @_Distry_ @_Meltedsorbet_
> 
> We also need others to help run/coordinate/set-up the event:
> ...


Erm... Err... 

Again, que?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Wandering Wizard said:


> Here's a picture of my cat.
> View attachment 518706
> 
> 
> Is there going to be cheese and crackers at the event?.....


Of course, why wouldn't there be? We'll even have food for your cat.



snowbell said:


> Erm... Err...
> 
> Again, que?


Do you have a story about how this event can help change your life?


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I edited your name out of the OP, so it won't draw attention to you. :happy:
> 
> Thanks @Nell we need full INTP support in order to pull this off.


Sure, just don't change the title before the 24 hours are up.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Nell said:


> Sure, just don't change the title before the 24 hours are up.


I don't believe I _can_ change the title.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Of course, why wouldn't there be? We'll even have food for your cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a story about how this event can help change your life?


I have no idea what this event is, or why you linked my post, or what you were talking about the last time you mentioned me .


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

snowbell said:


> I have no idea what this event is, or why you linked my post, or what you were talking about the last time you mentioned me .


It is to bring happiness to all The INFPs! Like a morale boost! With humor!

INFPs deserve happiness, and hugs, and candy and delicious food, and baby animals!

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> In the OP, the actual "currency" is views which we have 7 days to amass 5000 views. The poll is just to publicly demonstrate support.


Okay I had a major brain fart. I was wondering where were these views and how were they being tallied up and assumed them to be in the form of votes. We are 11.6% of the way there. Assuming we keep this rate within the next 6 days we'll only be able to get to 69.6% of views (3480) necessary in order to achieve INFP happiness. 

We need a better advertising & marketing team.

Yes I actually spent time and [minimal] effort in those calculations.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Update: we are 11.86% there. Let's go team.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

So what exactly did I sell my soul to? Maybe I should have kept it at a hug.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Mcquinnish said:


> Okay I had a major brain fart. I was wondering where were these views and how were they being tallied up and assumed them to be in the form of votes. We are 11.6% of the way there. Assuming we keep this rate within the next 6 days we'll only be able to get to 69.6% of views (3480) necessary in order to achieve INFP happiness.
> 
> We need a better advertising & marketing team.
> 
> Yes I actually spent time and [minimal] effort in those calculations.


The marketing actually is pretty difficult. I've experimented, before, with thread marketing and the INTP forum did the best. So many INTP lurkers out there that their curiosity gets the better of them. Anyway, I'll do some more mentions later as this is a marathon, not a quick race. Ultimately, it just seemed like a fun challenge and a creative way to do a community event. I figured the INFPs would take it would good humor, and so far, most have.



nichya said:


> So what exactly did I sell my soul to? Maybe I should have kept it at a hug.


The soul package includes a hug, but you're committed, now.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

@nichya ! You sold your soul for eternal happinessssssasssssedsfss! Is good thing!

You definitely aren't hooked up to the matrix. Nope. No ma'am. X3

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Miniblini said:


> @nichya ! You sold your soul for eternal happinessssssasssssedsfss! Is good thing!
> 
> You definitely aren't hooked up to the matrix. Nope. No ma'am. X3
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


That sounds suspicious <.< >.>


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Can someone summarize this for me?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

SilentButDeadly said:


> Can someone summarize this for me?


You've been conscripted to make as many views to this thread until either it reaches 5,000 or it's been 7 days.
Good luck soldier!


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

SilentButDeadly said:


> Can someone summarize this for me?


Just keep running until the parrot says to stop, that's what I'm doing at least.
-----------
Almost fell asleep for a bit there, but I'm still going strong*ish*

Gonna hit that wall eventually, 750m down #yew!!


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> You've been conscripted to make as many views to this thread until either it reaches 5,000 or it's been 7 days.
> Good luck soldier!


Does that mean I get to talk to you the entire time?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@SilentButDeadly it's just a fun premise, based on a telethon scenario, that will culminate in a party thread, in a weeks time. And as a VIP of our previous parties, you are most certainly an important part of the process. Talk to @Wellsy forever


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> Just keep running until the parrot says to stop, that's what I'm doing at least.
> -----------
> Almost fell asleep for a bit there, but I'm still going strong*ish*
> 
> Gonna hit that wall eventually, 750m down #yew!!


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @_SilentButDeadly_ it's just a fun premise, based on a telethon scenario, that will culminate in a party thread, in a weeks time. And as a VIP of our previous parties, you are most certainly an important part of the process. Talk to @_Wellsy_ forever


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

SilentButDeadly said:


> Does that mean I get to talk to you the entire time?


Only if you want to, otherwise you may choose another conversational participant or even forfeit any interest in having such a participant and talk to yourself publicly. You can talk into your phone if people start giving you weird looks.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

SilentButDeadly said:


>


wait holy crap, is that person swimming??? 'If you get caught in the current, just raise your hand for help' and they're all like NUP! #rebel


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> wait holy crap, is that person swimming??? 'If you get caught in the current, just raise your hand for help' and they're all like NUP! #rebel


I just looked back through old posts and realized you're the artist formally known as JMurph. By changing your avatar & name, I just perceived you as a completely different person. Hi JMurph, my old friend, good to see you. :happy:


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I just looked back through old posts and realized you're the artist formally known as JMurph. By changing your avatar & name, I just perceived you as a completely different person. Hi JMurph, my old friend, good to see you. :happy:


Haha xD Oh man it got you too!? I tried to literally have 'artist formally formally known as JMurph' in my sig to save some confusion, but had been already out of words. Imma change it back though, as soon as I am able  Maybe it was just my newest and greatest attempt at living in the shadows.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> Only if you want to, otherwise you may choose another conversational participant or even forfeit any interest in having such a participant and talk to yourself publicly. You can talk into your phone if people start giving you weird looks.


I have no shame in talking to myself. 
....an Who doesn't want to talk to Wellsy?


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> wait holy crap, is that person swimming??? 'If you get caught in the current, just raise your hand for help' and they're all like NUP! #rebel


Nah, you go with the current. Unless the ocean tells you to. Otherwise you fight the current.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

SilentButDeadly said:


> Nah, you go with the current. Unless the ocean tells you to. Otherwise you fight the current.


Done!


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> Done!


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not a hugger. How about a basket of puppies instead?


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

SilentButDeadly said:


>












I'm on a very public train, giggling like an anime schoolgirl again


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

MsBossyPants said:


> Sorry, I'm not a hugger. How about a basket of puppies instead?



Would be fine, unless cruella de vil turned out to be INFP o.o


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

MsBossyPants said:


> Sorry, I'm not a hugger. How about a basket of puppies instead?


Are you cleaning up after them?


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> Would be fine, unless cruella de vil turned out to be INFP o.o



Yikes. How about a basket of kitties?


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

MsBossyPants said:


> Yikes. How about a basket of kitties?


No go  Alf could have been INFP!


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> No go  Alf could have been INFP!



 um ... bunnies?


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

MsBossyPants said:


> um ... bunnies?


Gollum was almost INFP for sure D:


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

nichya said:


> So what exactly did I sell my soul to? Maybe I should have kept it at a hug.


That's why you should always make backups :smileys-sunbathing-


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> Gollum was almost INFP for sure D:



Vegan treats in a basket. You can't cuddle with it, but ... no bloodshed. I think that would make the INFPs happy.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

SilentButDeadly said:


> I have no shame in talking to myself.
> ....an Who doesn't want to talk to Wellsy?


Well it's certainly a good option.
Not sure, they don't talk to me.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

MsBossyPants said:


> Vegan treats in a basket. You can't cuddle with it, but ... no bloodshed. I think that would make the INFPs happy.


There ya go, should have just gone with that the first time :tongue: Now I'll have plenty of vegans to eat! *plot twist*


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> We also need others to help run/coordinate/set-up the event:
> @Zen Lizard @Miniblini @SilentButDeadly @Sunn @Nell @LillyFlower @A Temperamental Flutist @UraniaIsis @Mcquinnish @Jamaia @gritglossandrainbows @The CW @Marshy14 @Noctis @MonieJ @WamphyriThrall @Copper North @Veggie @AdroElectro @Girl archer @italix @Haldir @knucklebunny @The Four Toed Creed @Rebelgoatalliance @Wytch @EccentricM @Obv
> 
> I would also hope the great Aussie angel, @katemess can join us.



What sort of events are we talking about here? :tongue:


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> There ya go, should have just gone with that the first time :tongue: Now I'll have plenty of vegans to eat! *plot twist*


OMG am I reading this right! You're eating Vegans?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

LillyFlower said:


> What sort of events are we talking about here? :tongue:


Such a great new avatar haha

Basically, we're holding a week long charity event for the sake of INFP's innocence. When we reach our goal, we'll have a party.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Such a great new avatar haha
> 
> Basically, we're holding a week long charity event for the sake of INFP's innocence. When we reach our goal, we'll have a party.


That sounds Awesome!! 
What can I do?


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

LillyFlower said:


> OMG am I reading this right! You're eating Vegans?


WHAT! no way! *shifty eyes*.. you see we ENFPs try to stick to the four main food groups: candy, candy canes, candy corns, and syrup.










So no more questions about cannabalism K THANKS... on a completely unrelated topic, if you might help me identify all the vegan INFPs.. that'd be great :Smilies:


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

LillyFlower said:


> That sounds Awesome!!
> What can I do?


We can use help getting the ESFJs on board. And help metaphorically answering phone calls for hypothetical donations because we're just pretending. :tongue:


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Mcquinnish said:


> Update: we are 11.86% there. Let's go team.


We just crossed 1000 at the last hour! We're over 20% to our goal. Soon, @Miles O will get her swag back!


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> WHAT! no way! *shifty eyes*.. you see we ENFPs try to stick to the four main food groups: candy, candy canes, candy corns, and syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happy:I can relax again. you had me worried for a minute. 
Why not just ask them? Surely they'll tell you if you're nice enough


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> We can use help getting the ESFJs on board. And help metaphorically answering phone calls for hypothetical donations because we're just pretending. :tongue:


I love talking on the phone! 

Siting ready to Take calls.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

LillyFlower said:


> :happy:I can relax again. you had me worried for a minute.
> Why not just ask them? Surely they'll tell you if you're nice enough


I'm not sure they trust me with the hairs on their chinny chin chin, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

The Four Toed Creed said:


> I'm not sure they trust me with the hairs on their chinny chin chin, but it's worth a shot!


Ohhh you're a wolf? It's a age old debate whether Wolves are sexier than Vamps. I've always been a Vamps girl myself. :kitteh:


----------



## Haldir (Sep 28, 2011)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Indeed I do. Now would you or any other INFPs be willing to give their testimony for this great cause? Perhaps talk of the terrible darkness that has befallen them?
> @_Miles O_ @_snowbell_ @_isamanthax_ @_TheSonderer_ @_Reluctanine_ @_Morfinyon_ @_Wellsy_ @_Vast Silence_ @_Distry_ @_Meltedsorbet_
> 
> We also need others to help run/coordinate/set-up the event:
> ...


I'm not running anything. Get your knee surgically repaired and you'll know what I'm talking about. Snowboarding can be an asshole.

On the topic of INFPs...

They are fucking fantastic. My best friend for the last 24 years is an INFP. I wouldn't trade him for anything. I'm too tired to read all of this thread or all these links, but if INFPs want to hang out with ENTPs then they are more than welcome.

Also, I'm starting to think that @Drunk Parrot has a thing for @katemess. Careful with those Aussies, my friend. Everything on that continent is essentially trying to kill you. 😉


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Haldir said:


> I'm not running anything. Get your knee surgically repaired and you'll know what I'm talking about. Snowboarding can be an asshole.


You can sit and answer the phone for all those donating



> Also, I'm starting to think that @Drunk Parrot has a thing for @katemess. Careful with those Aussies, my friend. Everything on that continent is essentially trying to kill you. &#55357;&#56841;


Maybe... :blushed:

Maybe she'll notice me, back...


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Wandering Wizard said:


> Here's a picture of my cat.
> View attachment 518706
> 
> 
> Is there going to be cheese and crackers at the event?.....


I love your cat :wink:


----------



## Haldir (Sep 28, 2011)

Wandering Wizard said:


> Here's a picture of my cat.
> View attachment 518706
> 
> 
> Is there going to be cheese and crackers at the event?.....


Aww, kitties. You're tugging my heart strings.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I may not be able to give my whole soul to this event (darn needs of the real world), but I will gladly provide specific one-on-one time with any potentially sad/upset/pissed off and wants to 'wreck the world and incenerated it into ashes' sushi roll. We can watch videos of chaos and destruction, listen to vengeful music, play games that annihilate the f'd up human species., and go destroy someone else's property with our badass heavily armored unicorn+pegasus hybrids and killer fluffy bunny armies. Then after the catharsis we can have nibbles of their choosing, go volunteer and further a cause of their choosing, watch more optimistic media, whatever their frickin'ly awesome inner-squishy hearts desire. ENFPs are no exception. If an xNFP needs a soft and cozy comforter-style bear hug, I'm available.


----------



## Wandering Wizard (Feb 27, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> I love your cat :wink:


Thank youroud:


----------



## Haldir (Sep 28, 2011)

Drunk Parrot said:


> You can sit and answer the phone for all those donating


Hmmm...maybe.





Drunk Parrot said:


> Maybe... :blushed:
> 
> Maybe she'll notice me, back...


Best of luck. I hope that you're alive in a few months.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

isamanthax said:


> Oh no :nightmare: I didn't mean it like that, I hadn't read through everything yet, I was waiting to decide.


No pressure, but...I only have 90 minutes left to edit the OP. Can you think of something better?


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> No pressure, but...I only have 90 minutes left to edit the OP. Can you think of something better?


Just leave it like that


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

ENFJs, we really need your support in reaching our goal. The INFPs appreciate you all and your donation will go a long way in achieving it. Please, check out the OP and vote for what you're able to give!
@Gilly @Eggsies @DOGSOUP @Jddadio85 @Happy about Nothing. @WontlyTheMoonBear @cuddlyone @


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Distry said:


> Well, since you asked...
> 
> I've always liked snakes. I don't know if it is because of their piercing eyes, their graceful movements, their glistening skin or just their nature, all I know is that I really like them. Perhaps it's because I've always identified with them, always felt like I could see myself reflected in their slithering demeanor. Over the years a few people have called me a 'lone wolf', but I disagree with that characterization. A lone wolf is still a wolf. It's still a social animal at heart, even if it has ended up on the wrong side of the pack, the outside. For me, the pack was never an option. Sure, I would try and be part of it, as it was expected of me. Just like viper that hides in the tall grass, or the adder that curls up among the withering leaves, I would try and blend in among the others in my attempts to pass by undetected. Even today I mainly use social interaction like the cold-blooded reptile uses the sun, to get warm and gain energy before resuming my solitary activities. Yes, that was me! The snake! The cobra that lies curled up in the corner, docile but easily agitated. Don't mind me and I won't mind you, but disturb my slumber and see my menacing head rise above you as my majestic shield hides you in it's shade. I was never a rattlesnake, I strike without warning. That was me and it was all I ever wanted to be. At least that's what I thought. As the years went by, I started to resent my lot in life more and more. Only, I didn't recognize this fact, didn't want to acknowledge the truth. That I hated what I was. Or was it what I had become?
> 
> ...


This is the daunting wall of text we've been missing.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

I do it for the DP


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Eggsies said:


> I do it for the DP


So you're dedicating your entire soul to the cause!? :happy:


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Pssh, such peasantry. I will be auctioning it.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I gave my soul without reading.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Distry said:


> Well, since you asked... [...]
> So yeah, I'd love a hug^^


I think I'm in love.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

2,008 views!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

When does the anti "INFP help thread start?"


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

For my potential badass unicorn+pegasus hybrid army riders: yes, no, maybe? 

* *
















Over 2000...not too shabby for being just a little bit more than 24 hours since the thread started.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm not much of a 5k runner, but I will happily serve water & other beverages from the sidelines and wave pom poms.

Also, willing to give hugs/cuddles to those who need it (and based on Drunk Parrot's original post, it seems like INFP's really need them). *hugs*

I missed the formal ball (was battling a cold when it happened). Didn't get to bring the fluffiest, most ridiculous gown ever complete with rocket launcher hidden under the skirt. Alas...


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone need to call. They now can the phone answerer is back with her bottle of wine and a wide smile


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

UraniaIsis said:


>


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Distry said:


> Well, since you asked...
> 
> I've always liked snakes. I don't know if it is because of their piercing eyes, their graceful movements, their glistening skin or just their nature, all I know is that I really like them. Perhaps it's because I've always identified with them, always felt like I could see myself reflected in their slithering demeanor. Over the years a few people have called me a 'lone wolf', but I disagree with that characterization. A lone wolf is still a wolf. It's still a social animal at heart, even if it has ended up on the wrong side of the pack, the outside. For me, the pack was never an option. Sure, I would try and be part of it, as it was expected of me. Just like viper that hides in the tall grass, or the adder that curls up among the withering leaves, I would try and blend in among the others in my attempts to pass by undetected. Even today I mainly use social interaction like the cold-blooded reptile uses the sun, to get warm and gain energy before resuming my solitary activities. Yes, that was me! The snake! The cobra that lies curled up in the corner, docile but easily agitated. Don't mind me and I won't mind you, but disturb my slumber and see my menacing head rise above you as my majestic shield hides you in it's shade. I was never a rattlesnake, I strike without warning. That was me and it was all I ever wanted to be. At least that's what I thought. As the years went by, I started to resent my lot in life more and more. Only, I didn't recognize this fact, didn't want to acknowledge the truth. That I hated what I was. Or was it what I had become?
> 
> ...


That was really beautiful, @Distry



hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Things are going fantastically!!! I'm drunk so hell yeah. Hopefully we'll meet our goal


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I still don't know what this thread is on about but @maust posted here so it must be going swimmingly.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Jamaia said:


>



















_*Takes the pupper home*

"Einy, no. Sir "Le Top Hat" Pupper is not a squeaker toy. No nipping. Sit. Stay. Good...NO, NO, NO! Leave him alone! SIT! STAY! Ok, good."

*Dogs settle down and sniff each others rumps*_


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so confused...can I just sit here? As an INFP I feel like this is all about me, so if I wanna pop a squat and watch rap videos while this goes on, I should be allowed. Also bring me lobster in the form of Cheetos as I pop squats. I should have gotten those lobster-Os yesterday, HOP TO IT. 

(Seriously if you wanna make me a happy INFP, you could start by tagging ME in one of those posts you make about us. I do feel excluded, honestly. DO I NOT MATTER TO THIS WORLD......

And also you can't do it because I mentioned it >.> It has to be because you wanted to lmao.)


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

UraniaIsis said:


> _*Takes the pupper home*
> 
> "Einy, no. Sir "Le Top Hat" Pupper is not a squeaker toy. No nipping. Sit. Stay. Good...NO, NO, NO! Leave him alone! SIT! STAY! Ok, good."
> 
> *Dogs settle down and sniff each others rumps*_


That was a dog? I thought it's a hamster with top hat.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Jamaia said:


> That was a dog? I thought it's a hamster with top hat.


_*Double checks ears, nose and feet.*_
Yep, of the tea cup variety no less. Hamsters are adorable, but not as cute as a sophisticated tea cup pooch.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't really endorse tea cup breeding. (teehee)

I'll stick to naturally cute animals from now on:


----------



## Zen Lizard (Dec 28, 2013)

Jamaia said:


> I'll stick to naturally cute animals from now on:


This animal is magnificent. Octopi are the most intelligent invertebrate so it's only fitting he wears a top hat.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

*Hug incoming!*


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

cricket said:


> I think I'm in love.


And with that post this thread has done it's job lifting my spirits^^


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Miles O said:


> It's never too late to help us get our swag back! (Until the telethon ends next week, at least). And that candy will go great with all the ecstasy that will be at my mansion party. Keep it comin'


Special candy for the Mansion party  -




































I hope those INFPs remember to brush and floss thoroughly, or that they have good dental plan 

Motto for life -









P.S. *That candy is for the INFPs only*. Not for the others, so all you ESTP/ESFP/ENTP lot back off. When you are depressed, I will put out a bowl of candy for you as well


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Salad Days said:


> I'm so confused...can I just sit here? As an INFP I feel like this is all about me, so if I wanna pop a squat and watch rap videos while this goes on, I should be allowed. Also bring me lobster in the form of Cheetos as I pop squats. I should have gotten those lobster-Os yesterday, HOP TO IT.
> 
> (Seriously if you wanna make me a happy INFP, you could start by tagging ME in one of those posts you make about us. I do feel excluded, honestly. DO I NOT MATTER TO THIS WORLD......
> 
> And also you can't do it because I mentioned it >.> It has to be because you wanted to lmao.)


*Takes Salad Days up to the roof, pushes her off ledge*

WHOA!!!! :shocked:

INFPs are so upset they're jumping off roofs! This is why we need as many donations as possible, so that this doesn't happen anymore!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lakigigar said:


> I think that Drunk Parrot loves INFP's



Drunk Parrot is universally amused by everyone.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> *Takes Salad Days up to the roof, pushes her off ledge*...





> INFPs are so upset they're jumping off roofs! This is why we need as many donations as possible, so that this doesn't happen anymore!


You naughty bird! *look of disapproval and horror*










P.S. Lol, apparently he is also the Viking of Poor Spelling :laughing:


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

Dear INFPs,


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

2,427 views. We are almost halfway there! Please, think of the children!


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Girl archer said:


> Special candy for the Mansion party  -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god with all of that we won't even need the drugs.

(Of course we'll still have the drugs because excess is the name of the game)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

drunk parrot said:


> *takes salad days up to the roof, pushes her off ledge*
> 
> whoa!!!! :shocked:
> 
> Infps are so upset they're jumping off roofs! This is why we need as many donations as possible, so that this doesn't happen anymore!


roflmfao!!!!!!!!

I hope you at least wrote up a drunken suicide note.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

_Do INFPs grow out of the ground? ...because you're doing tree-hugging wrong._

I honestly don't want to vote at all. If I vote for the first option (as a lurker), it feels like this decision robs me of the freedom to comment, in case I want to, later on.

For the same reason, I wouldn't vote for the second option, as it obligates me to post a comment.

The third option is out of the question. Hugging feels weird and makes no sense, let alone the fact that it's impossible to hug anyone of anything through the internet.

The fourth option is even worse. Why would I sell my soul to the INFPs? Look, I know they wouldn't torture me for eternity, but it's still my soul I'm selling, which is permanent, as you can't take your vote back. You don't seriously expect a sensible person to sell their soul to another personality type, forever? No! F*** off, that's my soul!

Well, considering all of this, the second option is the only logical one to vote for. I looked at the thread, and this comment suggests I'm more than a lurker, and less than a hugger, which is where I want to be. In the middle, neutral. A voice without a bias.

If you guys want to go treehugging INFPs, go ahead. I'll be here if you need me, for thinking.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Salad Days said:


> roflmfao!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you at least wrote up a drunken suicide note.


Hey Look! I found one....


* *






> I'm so confused...can I just sit here? As an INFP I feel like this is all about me, so if I wanna pop a squat and watch rap videos while this goes on, I should be allowed. Also bring me lobster in the form of Cheetos as I pop squats. I should have gotten those lobster-Os yesterday, HOP TO IT.
> 
> (Seriously if you wanna make me a happy INFP, you could start by tagging ME in one of those posts you make about us. I do feel excluded, honestly. DO I NOT MATTER TO THIS WORLD......
> 
> ...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Emologic said:


> _Do INFPs grow out of the ground? ...because you're doing tree-hugging wrong._
> 
> I honestly don't want to vote at all. If I vote for the first option (as a lurker), it feels like this decision robs me of the freedom to comment, in case I want to, later on.
> 
> ...


As much as we appreciate your vote...which you can't take back, we didn't actually need it. Therefore, your logic failed you as your view/post/vote is permanent...

You were tricked! roud:

INFPs 1 Emologic 0


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Hey Look! I found one....
> 
> 
> * *


You are a trip lmfao. Or a jump in this case.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Salad Days said:


> You are a trip lmfao. Or a jump in this case.


I'm just doing my best to help all the INFPs in need. roud:

And look at that, we're over half-way to our goal. Your death won't be in vain...although you can still attend the celebration, as a ghost. :happy:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I am here. My soul is in for the cause. When this is over, I am over. You can have all of me, PerC.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> She had already looked


It doesn't count more than one look per member?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Miles O said:


> It doesn't count more than one look per member?


I assume it's based on 1 IP address. The majority of the views is probably lurkers.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I assume it's based on 1 IP address. The majority of the views is probably lurkers.


Well damn, this changes everything. I'm gonna have to start selling my body for views.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

This isn't fair. INFPs already have feelings (just very internal, self-centered ones).

I'm sure the INTP would appreciate a thread like this to a greater extent.
#sarcasm


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Miles O said:


> Well damn, this changes everything. I'm gonna have to start selling my body for views.


:shocked: I had no idea.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Miles O said:


> @_Ax_ @_Asity_ @_WamphyriThrall_ @_SilentButDeadly_ @_cricket_ @_Doktorin Zylinder_ @_Jebediah_ @_Indiscretion_ @_Energumen_ @_DudeGuy_ @_I_destroyedtheuniverse_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Major Tom_
> 
> LOOK AT THIS THREAD


but, butt, this is spam; that spams people.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

DudeGuy said:


> but, butt, this is spam; that spams people.


Thank you for your contribution. My cocaine mansion party is going to be record-breaking at this rate


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Miles O said:


> LOOK AT THIS THREAD


When we spoke privately, you promised me hot naked men.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Are the INFPs leaving their sorrows behind and feeling happy/better about life in general? I want to know our efforts are yielding some result.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

I did pledge a hug. So ready or not, here I come.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

cricket said:


> When we spoke privately, you promised me hot naked men.







































Whoops, how did that last one get in there


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@Miles O when it comes to mention, a) do so outside your comfort zone b) don't mention people who've already been here. We have 72 hours to rack up another 2000. We'll start a new campaign, soon. At the finale event, we can always end with a bang, encouraging more donations than had previously been received.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

I think it's safe to assume that drunk parrot has lost the plot.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Ax said:


> I think it's safe to assume that drunk parrot has lost the plot.


I have three days to "raise" 2k more views. You think I can't handle a challenge?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I have three days to "raise" 2k more views. You think I can't handle a challenge?


I'm hoping you fail. :wink:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

I can see that the social experiments around here are getting weirder and more comical.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Ax said:


> I'm hoping you fail. :wink:


*takes Ax up to roof, shoves him off ledge*

Whoa!!! :shocked:

ISTPs are now so distraught, even they are now jumping off the roof due to the sadness INFPs experience. We cannot let his death be in vain

*Kicks Ax to see if he's still alive*

Errr...Ummm...We must soldier on! 5k or bust...or we'll party, anyway.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Whoa! @Ax voted "My entire soul to this cause" so he has actually been reborn! He's no longer dead and can actually help us even more as we meet our goals.

Hopefully, he has amnesia as well.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Status update: 60.72%


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> Status update: 60.72%


...Were you McQuinnish and Gossip Goat before that?

Because changing name & profile, you were just another user. Awww, hi Gossip Goatie!


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe some group hugs?


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Nell said:


> Get some sandbags, or chocolate/ice cream/chocolate ice cream, the tears are starting to flood.





gritglossandrainbows said:


> How about the great wall of chocolate to stop the river of tears?


Dark chocolate icecream please


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Vast Silence said:


> Dark chocolate icecream please


T-this.... is borderline pornographic!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Sadly, I am tardy to the party, but I would like to extend a big thanks to @_Drunk Parrot_ for creating this event and for everyone who took part in it. The INFP community thanks you!!! Not really into hugs, but I'll toast to you guys. Because of this some poor INFP probably decided not to swallow the bottle of pills, or at the very least put down their beat up copy of _Catcher In The Rye. _I salute you Drunk Parrot, and the INFPs do too!!!


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

Let's dance!


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Scarlet.Black said:


> Let's dance!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @MsBossyPants @koalaroo @maust @L'Enfant Terrible @Fumetsu we need ENTJ support. Could you guys possibly spare a hug for the INFPs who just want your attention?


I'm not a hugger but what the hell, I'm in a good mood today.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

I would happily accept a hug from Miss Terrible :blushed:


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry if I'm late to the party, but I'll be sad if more people retire. Especially @Distry, and maybe @Larch.


----------



## Larch (Oct 14, 2015)

SJWDefener said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the party, but I'll be sad if more people retire. Especially @_Distry_, and maybe @_Larch_.


Aw, thanks for the mention! I'm not planning to retire just yet 

I hadn't seen this thread before either, but if the poll were still open, I would be happy to contribute a post and a hug.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmm. It annoys me to see this thread not at 5k views....
Someone start talking about sex or get into an argument, quick!


Actually, I have a question that's bugging me. @Distry, how come you say in your profile that you're an emotionless snake, even though you're INFP?


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Nell said:


> Someone start talking about sex or get into an argument, quick!


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Indeed I do. Now would you or any other INFPs be willing to give their testimony for this great cause? Perhaps talk of the terrible darkness that has befallen them?
> @Miles O @snowbell @isamanthax @TheSonderer @Reluctanine @Morfinyon @Wellsy @Vast Silence @Distry @Meltedsorbet
> 
> We also need others to help run/coordinate/set-up the event:
> ...


Darn :sad: I miss everything when I am away.

I am able to be back online whenever I wish to now roud: hopefully I can help in the future.

Although the "No stabbings" rule was a bit of a turn-off.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Wytch said:


> Darn :sad: I miss everything when I am away.
> 
> I am able to be back online whenever I wish to now roud: hopefully I can help in the future.


Going to have a boat party, soon.



> Although the "No stabbings" rule was a bit of a turn-off.


Like you'd be any good at that.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Going to have a boat party, soon.


Nice :kitteh:












> Like you'd be any good at that.


At being a turn-off? True.


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

Nell said:


> Actually, I have a question that's bugging me. @_Distry_, how come you say in your profile that you're an emotionless snake, even though you're INFP?


Because I have devoted my life to fighting stereotypes wherever I may find them!

Nah, just kidding^^

The snake thing I have kind of addressed in this thread already, but I'll be happy to talk a bit about the "no emotions" thingy.

I think it's rather unfortunate that the judging functions are called 'thinking' and 'feeling', seeing as both these words allude to attributes that are essential to every human being. It makes it seem as if the feeler might be lacking in logical abilities and reasoning, while the thinker may be seen as some sort of emotionless entity that shows no regard for the sensitivities of others. This isn't helped by the fact that every other website devoted to MBTI have their own little service or booklet to sell, something to further help you understand yourself, and therefore design their type-descriptions like your average fortune teller's divinations; as general and flattering as possible. 

My dominant function is Introverted Feeling. All that means is that I judge the world around me by subjective measures, more specifically by comparing it to "an image which has no existence in reality" but of which I have "had a sort of previous vision". Those were some small quotes from Jungs original writings on the cognitive functions, where he gives a description of us Introverted Feelers that can best be summarized by saying that we are stone-cold bitches... Or at least that's the facade we put up in order to safeguard our fragile selves. 

Just gonna put up some larger chunks from his description here:



> It is a feeling which apparently depreciates the object; hence it usually becomes noticeable in its negative manifestations. The existence of a positive feeling can be inferred only indirectly, as it were. Its aim is not so much to accommodate to the objective fact as to stand above it, since its whole unconscious effort is to give reality to the underlying images. It is, as it were, continually seeking an image which has no existence in reality, but of which it has had a sort of previous vision. From objects that can never fit in with its aim it seems to glide unheedingly away. It strives after an inner intensity, to which at the most, objects contribute only an accessory stimulus. The depths of this feeling can only be divined -- they can never be clearly comprehended. It makes men silent and difficult of access; with the sensitiveness of the mimosa, it shrinks from the brutality of the object, in order to expand into the depths of the subject. It puts forward negative feeling-judgments or assumes an air of profound indifference, as a measure of self-defence.


I think this gives a pretty good idea of what I'm talking about. Also, just to get back to the snake stuff, the part about standing above the object very much sounds like a venomous snake lifting it's head, just like "glide unheedingly away" sounds pretty snake-like :tongue: Just gonna copy/paste something more from his section on "The Introverted Feeling Type":



> It is principally among women that I have found the priority of introverted feeling. The proverb 'Still waters run deep' is very true of such women. They are mostly silent, inaccessible, and hard to understand; often they hide behind a childish or banal mask, and not infrequently their temperament is melancholic. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. Since they submit the control of their lives to their subjectively orientated feeling, their true motives generally remain concealed. Their outward demeanour is harmonious and inconspicuous; they reveal a delightful repose, a sympathetic parallelism, which has no desire to affect others, either to impress, influence, or change them in any way. Should this outer side be somewhat emphasized, a suspicion of neglectfulness and coldness may easily obtrude itself, which not seldom increases to a real indifference for the comfort and well-being of others. One distinctly feels the movement of feeling away from the object. With the normal type, however, such an event only occurs when the object has in some way too strong an effect. The harmonious feeling atmosphere rules only so long as the object moves upon its own way with a moderate feeling intensity, and makes no attempt to cross the other's path. There is little effort to accompany the real emotions of the object, which tend to be damped and rebuffed, or to put it more aptly, are 'cooled off' by a negative feeling-judgment. Although one may find a constant readiness for a peaceful and harmonious companionship, the unfamiliar object is shown no touch of amiability, no gleam of responding warmth, but is met by a manner of apparent indifference or repelling coldness.


So yeah, it's this I'm alluding to when I say "no emotions", because that's generally how the Introverted Feeler will act towards, and appear to, other people. That's not to say that I, nor my fellow INFPs for that matter, lack emotions:



> A superficial judgment might well be betrayed, by a rather cold and reserved demeanour, into denying all feeling to this type. Such a view, however, would be quite false; the truth is, her feelings are intensive rather than extensive. They develop into the depth. Whereas, for instance, an extensive feeling of sympathy can express itself in both word and deed at the right place, thus quickly ridding itself of its impression, an intensive sympathy, because shut off from every means of expression, gains a passionate depth that embraces the misery of a world and is simply benumbed. It may possibly make an extravagant irruption, leading to some staggering act of an almost heroic character, to which, however, neither the object nor [p. 494] the subject can find a right relation. To the outer world, or to the blind eyes of the extravert, this sympathy looks like coldness, for it does nothing visibly, and an extraverted consciousness is unable to believe in invisible forces.


Or, you know, it might just be that the thing I have written in my Biography is a quote from a manga-character I like... Maybe...


* *


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Distry said:


> Because I have devoted my life to fighting stereotypes wherever I may find them!
> 
> Nah, just kidding^^


Not sure you are, it seems you crafted the post with education in mind. 



Distry said:


> The snake thing I have kind of addressed in this thread already


Do you have any snakes at home? I always wanted to visit the snake exhibits in zoos when I was a mini Nell, but my mother despises snakes and mice so she rarely let me in
I am not an expert, but I have looked into them a bit. Brazilian Rainbow Boas are amazing.



Distry said:


> , but I'll be happy to talk a bit about the "no emotions" thingy.
> 
> I think it's rather unfortunate that the judging functions are called 'thinking' and 'feeling', seeing as both these words allude to attributes that are essential to every human being. It makes it seem as if the feeler might be lacking in logical abilities and reasoning, while the thinker may be seen as some sort of emotionless entity that shows no regard for the sensitivities of others. This isn't helped by the fact that every other website devoted to MBTI have their own little service or booklet to sell, something to further help you understand yourself, and therefore design their type-descriptions like your average fortune teller's divinations; as general and flattering as possible.


Hmm, ok, I understood all of this before. Truthfully I wasn't going for this exact angle when I asked my question, but I understand how my post could read like a nod to stereotypes. Apologies.




Distry said:


> My dominant function is Introverted Feeling. All that means is that I judge the world around me by subjective measures, more specifically by comparing it to "an image which has no existence in reality" but of which I have "had a sort of previous vision". Those were some small quotes from Jungs original writings on the cognitive functions, where he gives a description of us Introverted Feelers that can best be summarized by saying that we are stone-cold bitches... Or at least that's the facade we put up in order to safeguard our fragile selves.
> 
> Just gonna put up some larger chunks from his description here:


This sounds a lot more like intuition than emotion, as I understand it. I appreciate the link and will read it in chunks during downtime.



Distry said:


> I think this gives a pretty good idea of what I'm talking about. Also, just to get back to the snake stuff, the part about standing above the object very much sounds like a venomous snake lifting it's head, just like "glide unheedingly away" sounds pretty snake-like :tongue: Just gonna copy/paste something more from his section on "The Introverted Feeling Type":


Not sure if srs or if setup...




Distry said:


> So yeah, it's this I'm alluding to when I say "no emotions", because that's generally how the Introverted Feeler will act towards, and appear to, other people. That's not to say that I, nor my fellow INFPs for that matter, lack emotions:


So basically you care but don't show it?




Distry said:


> Or, you know, it might just be that the thing I have written in my Biography is a quote from a manga-character I like... Maybe...
> 
> 
> * *


You should've just said this from the get go.
TBH it's almost as if you made up the top portion of your post both to cram the texts for the sake of education and to make this last quote function as a punchline. I originally thought it was an appropriation of the quote but it seems you were just quoting strictly as a nod to the character?
I kind of wish Gin Ichimaru's character had gotten more focus instead of just going AWOL and resurfacing just to die.




gritglossandrainbows said:


>


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

INFPs were so last week. Time for a yacht party! 

http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/844809-yacht-party-come-party-my-yacht.html


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

Nell said:


> Do you have any snakes at home? I always wanted to visit the snake exhibits in zoos when I was a mini Nell, but my mother despises snakes and mice so she rarely let me in
> I am not an expert, but I have looked into them a bit. Brazilian Rainbow Boas are amazing.


Nah, I don't have a snake^^ Always wanted one though, I used to go to the local pet-shop and go down into their basement where they had all the lizards, spiders and snakes when I was a kid. I could spend hours upon end there, just watching all the adorable little creatures :kitteh:




> *This sounds a lot more like* *intuition than emotion*, as I understand it. I appreciate the link and will read it in chunks during downtime.


How so?



> So basically you care but don't show it?


Haha, that's one way to put it I guess^^




> You should've just said this from the get go.
> TBH it's almost as if you made up the top portion of your post both to cram the texts for the sake of education and to make this last quote function as a punchline. I originally thought it was an appropriation of the quote but it seems you were just quoting strictly as a nod to the character?
> I kind of wish Gin Ichimaru's character had gotten more focus instead of just going AWOL and resurfacing just to die.


Yeah, I was just gonna post that picture at first, but then I decided to take the opportunity to rant a bit about some stuff that kinda irritates. I tried to keep the tone kinda playful, so that you wouldn't feel as if I were directing any sort of animosity towards you, but upon re-reading my post I noticed that it might not have come across that way, so I'm sorry if you feel like I was attacking you or calling into question your knowledge on the cognitive functions. That wasn't my intentions at all, in truth I mostly wrote it for the purpose you guessed at, as a setup to the Gin picture^^

And yes! Gin was by far the best Bleach character, I frikkin' hated it when he got killed off! But I tend to like the characters that die early the best, there's something about having a conclusion to there lives that makes them more likable in some way. Like, a story is never complete without an ending, so ni some way they are more complete and 'perfect' than any of the ones who're still standing after the epic battles in manga and anime.

I have the quote there because I'm never satisfied with whatever I write in my biography, so it was just easier. Also, if someone feels like I'm an asshole to them on the forum I can just point to that and be like "It says right there what I'm like, not my fault you didn't read :tongue:". Though, to be perfectly honest, part of me kind of wants to be the kind of person that the quote describes. But that's a confession for another thread, and I need to slither over to Parrot's yacht and see what all the fuss is about^^


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Distry said:


> How so?





> Its aim is not so much to accommodate to the objective fact as to stand above it, since its whole unconscious effort is to give reality to the underlying images. It is, as it were, continually seeking an image which has no existence in reality, but of which it has had a sort of previous vision.


Well, this part in particular made me think of the leaps in logic intuitives are known for, which often are difficult to deconstruct for others without some reverse engineering. 



Distry said:


> Yeah, I was just gonna post that picture at first, but then I decided to take the opportunity to rant a bit about some stuff that kinda irritates. I tried to keep the tone kinda playful, so that you wouldn't feel as if I were directing any sort of animosity towards you, but upon re-reading my post I noticed that it might not have come across that way, so I'm sorry if you feel like I was attacking you or calling into question your knowledge on the cognitive functions.


Well you also came across as trying not to come across that way so it balanced out in the end XD You came across as someone who's seen enough of this to be tired of it but still willing to give me the benefit of the doubt. 'preciated.



Distry said:


> . But that's a confession for another thread, and I need to slither over to Parrot's yacht and see what all the fuss is about^^


It's a TRAP, that's a matchmaking thread!


----------

